
Nero - charlesism
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nero
======
fiftypounds
One better: Elagabalus
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elagabalus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elagabalus)

~~~
charlesism

        > The Spanish word heliogábalo means "a person overwhelmed by gluttony"
    

Not the most desirable legacy :)

------
nindalf
I'm familiar with the Julio-Claudian Dynasty but I don't grasp the
significance of sharing this link. Is there something I'm missing, like a
comparison of current world leaders to Nero?

~~~
charlesism
I posted it here mainly because it's was an interesting read, and the the
character of leaders is topical. It's true it occurred to me to read it
because the debate over Trump's character was on my mind.

Having read it, I'm not posting it to HN to say "My God! Trump is exactly like
Nero!" Last time I checked, Trump hasn't killed any of his family members,
entered into any gay marriages, or fiddled while Mar-a-Lago burned.

~~~
nindalf
I think you might enjoy Adrian Goldsworthy's books on Rome. I picked those up
after a wiki binge on Rome and I learnt a lot.

~~~
charlesism
I'm sure I will. "How Rome Fell" looks interesting. Thanks for the
recommendation.

